# اشهر شركات فى ادارة المشاريع فى مصر



## safys (9 أكتوبر 2010)

- انا داخل فى مجال ادارة المشاريع جديد واخذت دورة فى البرامافيرا والحمدلله بشتغل الان عليه كويس .... 

بس عايز اعرف من حضارتكم ماهى شركات ادرة المشاريع التى يمكن ان اعمل بها فى مصر ... 
ارجو المساعده .... وجزاكم الله خيرا 


​


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (10 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ريت الرد ممن عنده فكره
حتى تعم الفائدة 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

من وجهه نظري دور على المشروع الي فيه مدير مشروع مهتم بالتقارير اللي ممكن تطلعها كبلانر ومدورش على شركة ادارة الخبرة هتكون ضعيفة. بس ممكن تلاقي زي Emend, PMI, Turner,


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 أكتوبر 2010)

اضيف شركة ايجيدان & pmed


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

أنصح أن تعمل كبلانر فى شركة مقاولات اولا ثم تتحول لشركات ادارة المشاريع

أنا كنت أعمل فى شركات مقاولات اولا ثم تحولت لشركة إدارة مشاريع كبيره


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس مصطفى قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أنصح أن تعمل كبلانر فى شركة مقاولات اولا ثم تتحول لشركات ادارة المشاريع
> 
> أنا كنت أعمل فى شركات مقاولات اولا ثم تحولت لشركة إدارة مشاريع كبيره


 يا ترى ممكن نعرف ايه الفكره من كده​


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا اؤيد فكرة المهندس مصطفى وأنا أيضا مررت بنفس المسار الوظيفى
وجودك فى شركة مقاولات لفترة كافية قبل الدخول فى ادراة المشاريع سيتيح لك الفرصة لرؤية كيف تحدث الاشياء على الارض ومن وجهة نظر منفذيها، حتى اذا انتقلت الى الجانب الاخر كنت قادرا على قراءة المشاريع وظروفها الحقيقية بشكا جيد.
شكرا
عبدالقادر


----------



## مهندس مصطفى (21 أكتوبر 2010)

eng_a_h_helal قال:


> يا ترى ممكن نعرف ايه الفكره من كده​



رد عليك المهندس عبد القادر حجاج جزاه الله خير

وجودك في شركة مقاولات كأحد أفراد الشركة بتتحمل هموم التنفيذ و مشاكله و بتحتك بمهندسي الموقع

أما شركة الإداره بيعتبرك المقاول أنك شخص من شركة أخرى و لا يتم أطلاعك على أسرار الشركة و مشاكل التنفيذ و غيرها


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (22 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الكريم يجب عليك اولا ان تعمل بشركة مقاولات فى مجال التنفيذ حتى تحتك بترتيب انشطة التنفيذ و تصقل خبرتك بعلاقات الانشطه بشكل واقعى و تستطيع امتصاص خبره اكثر فى التعامل مع معدلات الاداء و كيفية معالجة التأخير بشكل واقعى فمعرفة البريمافيرا كمن يمسك بقلم و لا يجيد القراءه و الكتابه او يجيد اوتوكاد و لا يعرف شيئا عن التصميم
فأنجح مهندسى التخطيط من جالو و صالوا فى التنفيذ
على الاقل ثلاث سنوات او مشروع كبير كمستشفى - بنك- مبنى ادارى - مول تمر عليك فيه كافة الانشطه و تعرف العلاقه بينها و كيفية ترتيبها و الترتيبات اللازمه لها
اما اذا مارست التخطيط دون الخوض فى التنفيذ فستظل معلوماتك سطحيه او مصدرها الغير و كذلك لن تستطيع مواجهة خبراء التنفيذ و تحيلاتهم و قراءاتهم للجدول الزمنى التى لن تستطيع التوفيق بين ما تريده منهم و ما يفهمونه و ستتهم دائما بعدم المنطقيه و عدم قابلية تنفيذ برامجك


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب انا عاوز اعرف عناوين لشركات تعمل في مجال ادارة المشروعات وارقام تليفونتهم علشان اروح اقدم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مهندس سيد ناجي قال:


> طيب انا عاوز اعرف عناوين لشركات تعمل في مجال ادارة المشروعات وارقام تليفونتهم علشان اروح اقدم


 

انا أعرف شركة الخبراء المصريون لإدارة المشروعات 
د/ عادل السمادوني م / أنس الوهدان 
وكمان عندهم معهد تدريب وعندهم مراجع في التخطيط والبريمافيرا من تأليف د / عادل السمادوني و م / أنس الوهدان 
موقعها في العجوزة خلف مسرح البالون 
وطبعا أخر تحديث لمعلوماتي كان من 11 سنة قبل ما أخرج من مصر الحبيبة 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

هل هذه هى كل الشركات فقط ام هناك شركات ومكاتب اخرى 

وجزى الله الجميع كل خير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

1- بروجاكس.​
2- بكتل .​
3- ecg.​
4- ميجابيلد_._​


----------



## عمر الفاروق (19 نوفمبر 2010)

http://eecc.netfirms.com/Consult_Dir/All/ar/files/SearchBySpecialization.htm

هنا تجد معظم المكاتب الاستشارية وشركات ادارة المشروعات في كافة التخصصات في مصر


----------



## mohammedsharaby (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## إيهاب محمد محمود (5 مارس 2011)

أريد أشخاص أكفاء لتدريب المهندسين الصغار على (ادارة المشروعات, التخطيط, موارد بشرية ,مبيعات) 
أريد مدربين أكفاء في مصر


----------



## haytham baraka (5 مارس 2011)

إيهاب محمد محمود قال:


> أريد أشخاص أكفاء لتدريب المهندسين الصغار على (ادارة المشروعات, التخطيط, موارد بشرية ,مبيعات)
> أريد مدربين أكفاء في مصر


ارشح لك الدكتور عادل جودة
لو محتاج معلومات عنه راسلني علي الخاص


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (5 مارس 2011)

إيهاب محمد محمود قال:


> أريد أشخاص أكفاء لتدريب المهندسين الصغار على (ادارة المشروعات, التخطيط, موارد بشرية ,مبيعات)
> أريد مدربين أكفاء في مصر



- ممكن نشتغل معاك راسلنى على الخاص


----------



## islamelgin (10 مارس 2011)

RS Management Consulting House
من أهم مكاتب إدارة المشروعات فى مصــــر ويعمل به نخبة ممتازة من أكفأ مهندسى التخطيط والمتابعة تحت إدارة د/ رضــــــا صبـــــــرى


----------

